# Alienware Or Origin PC?



## Firebolt059

I am trying to decide if i should purchase from Alienware or Origin PC. Which is a better company and why? Please do not suggest building my own or mention another company. i just want to know your answer to this question. thank you. Also please participate in the poll if you can.


----------



## McNinja

Why don't you want to consider building your own? It could save you around 50% off the price of a Alienware or Origin PC.

I can't recommend either they are priced way too high. Around $1,000 - $2,000 too high and the parts are like %75 higher than they should be in both Dell (BAH!) and Origin (BAH!).


----------



## Zealex

I think you will be upset that no one will recommend to here that no one will recommend those brands. 

Alienware, doesn't just use the highest quality parts and they are way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way overpriced.

I never even heard of origin PC, but I would assume it's not that great either.

If you like to overpaying for lower quality computers, then go prebuilt.

Why do you refuse to build your own computer? It's a learning experience, saves you money, better parts, more powerful parts=all around win? I assume you are just nervous to put it together?

EDIT: Why don't you want another brand recommend to you? What makes alienware or origin pc appealing to you? Custom builts can get nicer cases if that's the issue.


----------



## Redeye3323

I said Alienware but to be honest with you, I have never heard of Origin PC and also, building a PC is hugely better then buying a prebuilt one.

You select the part's (good ones, not cheap ones which are likely to fail soon after the end of your warrenty), you get good build-quality (you will put care into your PC, why would someone else care about building something that isn't going to be theirs) and you get the amazing feeling of self-achievement when it finally works like a PC at the end.

I built my first one at Christmas and boy I am glad I did, I am sure you would be a lot better off building it then buying one. If you do choose to do it, I can provide you with a very good tutorial and I'm sure someone on TSF will be able to compile a very good list of Components for you within your price range.


----------



## ebackhus

Like the rest I've never heard of Origin PC but I'd never waste money on Alienware.


----------



## Redeye3323

Just did a google and came up with this

http://www.originpc.com/index_us.asp

Dissect at will anyone


----------



## Redeye3323

Wow,

I just built my PC (without my awesome Gamers Case - Antec 900) and it came to a total of over $2150.

It has a better PSU but that is all and the case isn't half as nice or as cool. Considering the total cost of mine was £750/760 then that is a huge difference...

£750 = $1,172.85 so by buying from Origin PC it will cost you an excess of $982.00...

In fact, the only good thing about them is they use good PSUs unlike Alienware but still it is not worth it. Building is the way to go...


EDIT#If anyone is interested, you could build the best PC on that site for a small total of $11,038 :laugh: #


----------



## McNinja

The part I hate about both is that when you choose which video card you want, you can either go for a slower for GTX 260 or for double the price of the actual video card you can get one 5870 for like $600 more than a GTX 260 where in real life a GTX costs around $200 and a 5870 costs around $400.

EVGA GTX 260
$215

HIS Radeon 5870
$400

Now go compare them to the overpriced parts at either site. I can't vote for either even if I won the lottery I still would not waste my money like that. I could buy a dozen games without spending the money on either corporation.


----------



## Phædrus241

I think everyone else has beaten me to the punch. 


Trust me, building a gaming computer yourself is far cheaper and better, and allows you to get _exactly_ what you want and need. And it isn't half as hard as you probably think it is. 

You could go ask the folks in the building section of the forum if they could pick some stuff out for you, or we could piece something together right here, given a budget and some other info.


----------



## Firebolt059

*Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*

First off, DO NOT RECOMMEND OR SUGGEST ME BUILDING MY OWN PC. I DO NOT WANT TO. 

OK, now that was said, which is the best company to buy from? Digital Storm, Maingear, Alienware, Velocity Micro, Stealth Machines or Origin PC?

PS if you do not know any of these companies, Google them. Thanks

My vote goes to Digital Storm. What do you guys think?

Also vote in the poll if you can.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*

None. 
They overprice and under power there rigs.

To get you moneys worth out of a PC its a good idea to learn the basics and build your own. Out of my current build i have saved about $500-$700. All components have a warranty so no need to actually buy one from a PC store or otherwise.
Forums like this one will help users piece together a a rig and ensure the hardware is compatible with each other.

But like you stated you dont want to build one, AlienWare would be my choice


----------



## GoSuNi

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*

I would honestly prefer none. Alienware would be one of the "better" of the listed.

---

If it comes to buying, I would get something from here: 

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*

Cyberpowerpc is junk as well. Overpriced/bad parts, if your going to build it, do it yourself.


----------



## GoSuNi

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*

It's not junk compared to the others. It's not that overpriced compared to the others. Also, there is a customizable feature. It's one of the better companies for prebuilt computers.


----------



## Firebolt059

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*



GoSuNi said:


> It's not junk compared to the others. Face it, it's one of the better dealers for prebuilts out in the planet.


Dude its a know fact that Cyber power sucks cause most of their systems are DOA and their support is crap and rude and they dont stand by their own warranty. just Google Cyber Power PC complaints and you will see what i mean.


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*

All prebuilt computers stink, please be a little more kinder when you word your responses though firebolt, that seems like you are yelling at him.

Cyberpower have crappy parts, I have heard many stories with them, ibuypower etc that they bsod at start. My first thought is that they have junk PSU which they do and they probably underpowered.


----------



## GoSuNi

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*

Well, I guess Alienware is the best computer gaming company if you have the money. I think they hold the record for the most overpriced computers.


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*



GoSuNi said:


> Well, I guess Alienware is the best computer gaming company if you have the money.


I'm going to disagree with that. Dell owns them, and dell isn't too great either.


----------



## GoSuNi

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*

Tell me a better computer gaming company that sells prebuilt computers. Sure Alienware is overpriced. I guess their computers are slightly stable. I feel kind of bad for defending them....


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*

You are kind of right. I don't know what to recommend. Alienware makes gaming computers, but so do other brands. Firebolt, I strongly recommend building a gaming pc, why don't you want to? Are you nervous? It's really not scary, I don't want to recommend a prebuilt because depending of how strong of a system you want you could be paying hundreds to even a 1000 over.


----------



## Firebolt059

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*



Zealex said:


> Firebolt, I strongly recommend building a gaming pc, why don't you want to? Are you nervous? It's really not scary, I don't want to recommend a prebuilt because depending of how strong of a system you want you could be paying hundreds to even a 1000 over.


i just want the answer to this poll/question. why is that so hard? i do not want to build one myself. check out http://digitalstormonline.com. i am going to buy from them eventually

Besides, if i build my own computer and it breaks down, their is no warranty for for it.


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*

For custom built? I'm pretty sure _*each*_ part on it's own comes with warranty. But if you want a recommendation for a prebuilt I'm sorry I can't. I don't know a thing except they all are all overpriced with terrible parts.


----------



## Phædrus241

*Re: Which is the Best Computer Gaming Company?*



Firebolt059 said:


> i just want the answer to this poll/question. why is that so hard? i do not want to build one myself. check out http://digitalstormonline.com. i am going to buy from them eventually
> 
> Besides, if i build my own computer and it breaks down, their is no warranty for for it.


Take your pick: 

Alienware: Overpriced shoddy systems
Origin PC: _MASSIVELY_ overpriced decent systems


Neither option is good. Perhaps it would be better to tell us the _goal_ here, rather than the step.


----------



## McNinja

i voted for alienware because I really don't care about either manufacturer. BOth will rip you off a whole lot of money and neither give a middle ground from a price point of view. Either you buy a PC that was great a year or 2 ago or you buy the best of the best parts for a almost blackmail price. I could build at least 2 decent gaming rigs for the amount of money you may be spending.


----------



## Redeye3323

Here's an idea which may be a comprimise between you not wanting to build on and wanting to buy one.

You buy the parts and then get your local PC guy to build it up for you, that way you know you have quality and you will get it for a lot cheaper then an Alienware or Origin....

Hopefully it will only cost you between $50-$150 for the building, it will still work out cheaper and you get longer warranty per items...

How does this sound firebolt?


----------



## Lord Sirian

I don't think either of them is better than the other. They'll both rip you off about as much as each other. I would go on.. but then I'd be saying exactly what you said not to say.

Sorry but you won't find many people recommending prebuilt systems here.

And Zealex is correct about the warranty. If you buy parts, 99.9% of the time they'll come with a warranty.


----------



## McNinja

In a forum thats really dedicated to helping people save money by doing it themselves, I'm not sure what you expected. We are giving our honest opinion. Most hardware built in a PC is usually at least a year.

Quality PSU's - 5 year warranty (Corsair and the type)
Motherboards -3 year warranty 
CPU - 3 years
RAM - lifetime if its good ram
Video Cards - EVGA provides lifetime warranties. ( technology will get to new too fast so you won't use it for that long.

The list goes on. The good quality hardware manufacturers are usually pretty fast about RMA's. Its not that bad really and most of the time the parts you get for a custom PC are always better than what you could get from a OEM manufacturer, plus its cheaper because you don't pay blackmail prices for labour!


----------



## Zealex

Most prebuilt computers don't even mention brand names. There is a difference between a sapphire 5770 and say some "no-name" brand 5770. I think all of the prebuilts use the "no-name" brands. Also part warranty is better. Prebuilt warranty I think isn't really great say if a part breaks they may not cover it and opening the computer to repair it yourself will void your warranty in most cases.


----------



## Firebolt059

Zealex said:


> Most prebuilt computers don't even mention brand names. There is a difference between a sapphire 5770 and say some "no-name" brand 5770. I think all of the prebuilts use the "no-name" brands. Also part warranty is better. Prebuilt warranty I think isn't really great say if a part breaks they may not cover it and opening the computer to repair it yourself will void your warranty in most cases.


dude u really gotta check out http://digitalstormonline.com/

they have 5 year warranty, A+ with the BBB (check if u dont believe me) and life time US based Tech support

When you customize ur system, they have GOOD brand name parts, and they have a forum if u need anything. check them out. read reviews on digital storm


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Just a suggestion and I am not picking either of the ones you chose, because all are similar in that they are way overpriced for what you get.

Take one of the listed computers you are interested in from any of these companies and have a "local computer store" or even somone you come in contact with (similar to the guys on this forum) build you one for a modest fee for labor and knowledge and save yourself several hundred dollars. They will personally test your computer and make sure it is correctly done. The components will be better and I am sure the build would be better than what you are going to pay your hard earned cash for. 

No, I am not trying to drum up business for my computer shop, because I don't build (sold my large store and only have a small shop now) for those who do not live in my town, because I offer a 100% personal home visit guarantee on the units I build.


----------



## Zealex

Firebolt059 said:


> dude u really gotta check out http://digitalstormonline.com/
> 
> they have 5 year warranty, A+ with the BBB (check if u dont believe me) and life time US based Tech support
> 
> When you customize ur system, they have GOOD brand name parts, and they have a forum if u need anything. check them out. read reviews on digital storm


It doesn't impress me. I watch there lil video and says they test there parts, which you don't see anything. But all those rigs shown are buildable, cheaper too.


----------



## Firebolt059

*bump*


----------



## Redeye3323

You're not going to get anyone who knows about building a PC reccommending a pre-built PC due to the overcharging and the poor-parts. However many times you bump.

Have you even considered my earlier idea Firebolt059 (I'm guessing this is a reference to HP is it not...)


----------



## Firebolt059

Redeye3323 said:


> You're not going to get anyone who knows about building a PC recommending a pre-built PC due to the overcharging and the poor-parts.


dude most pre-built uses GOOD name brand parts


----------



## Tumbleweed36

I am not here to argue about your statement, but if you have been in the business of computer building, you would know better. Pre-builts use BASIC parts and nothing else with important items like power supplies. Show me a pre-built with a 800 watt seasonic or Corsair power supply......enough said. They may have a fancy video card, but when you get to the nitty gritty of parts like power supplies,.....junk!


----------



## Zealex

Redeye and I(I think I've said this multiple times) that you will be disappointed cause no one will recommend you a prebuilt desktop. We have been giving you advice the whole time, it is _you_ who can't get the idea of prebuilts out of your head. If you really believe the person who sells the item, then go for it but if you want to open your mind listen to our advice.

Show me a desired build from the website you gave me earlier, make something I'm sure myself and others can find the same parts on newegg for cheaper. I am starting to see no point in posting in this thread, I don't want some flame war to happen. We have been giving you advice the whole time. If you are not going to accept our advice, how do we help you?


----------



## Redeye3323

Tumbleweed36 said:


> I am not here to argue about your statement, but if you have been in the business of computer building, you would know better. Pre-builts use BASIC parts and nothing else with important items like power supplies. Show me a pre-built with a 800 watt seasonic or Corsair power supply......enough said. They may have a fancy video card, but when you get to the nitty gritty of parts like power supplies,.....junk!


Actually Tumbleweed, Origin PC did have a Corsair PSU but the prices they were charging were criminal to say the least...


----------



## Firebolt059

Tumbleweed36 said:


> I am not here to argue about your statement, but if you have been in the business of computer building, you would know better. Pre-builts use BASIC parts and nothing else with important items like power supplies. Show me a pre-built with a 800 watt seasonic or Corsair power supply......enough said. They may have a fancy video card, but when you get to the nitty gritty of parts like power supplies,.....junk!


i can show u a system with a 1000W Corsair, Core i7 960 and 6 GB 1600 MHz and a dual Nvidia GTX 285 in SLI or dual ATI Radeon 5870 in Crossfire


----------



## Firebolt059

Zealex said:


> Show me a desired build from the website you gave me earlier, make something I'm sure myself and others can find the same parts on newegg for cheaper. I am starting to see no point in posting in this thread, I don't want some flame war to happen. We have been giving you advice the whole time. If you are not going to accept our advice, how do we help you?


Here:
Specifications:

Processor: Intel Core i7 960 3.2GHz (Quad Core)

Motherboard: ASUS Rampage II Extreme (Intel X58 Chipset) (Supports Triple SLI or CrossFire)

System Memory: 6GB DDR3 1600MHz Digital Storm Certified Performance Series

Power Supply: 1000W Corsair (Dual/Triple/Quad SLI Compatible)

Hard Drive Set 1: Operating System: 1x (500GB Western Digital (16MB Cache) (7200 RPM) (SATA)


Hard Drive Set 2: Multimedia\Data: 1x (1TB Seagate/Hitachi/Western Digital (7200 RPM) (32MB Cache) (SATA) (Extreme Speed)

Video Card: 2x CrossFire Dual (ATI Radeon HD 5870 1GB)

Sound Card: Integrated Motherboard Audio

Extreme Cooling: H20: Stage 6: Sub-Zero LCS Dual Loop: CPU & Dual SLI/CrossFire Video Cards

Chassis Airflow: Standard Factory Chassis Fans

There you go. 
All from http://digitalstormonline.com/

Plus on http://digitalstormonline.com/ you can have them buy ANY part from Newegg and they will include it in your system


----------



## Zealex

Can I get a price on this? I want to find better parts to go at w/e price you have. And I think your just proved my point of how they are overpriced if they purchasing from newegg they are going to have to pay a free and in order to make money of that fee they sell it to you at a higher price, make sense? 

Plus why do you need two videocards? I don't think any games require that much power.


----------



## Firebolt059

Zealex said:


> Can I get a price on this? I'm too lazy to find each part, I want to find better parts to go at w/e price you have. And I think you just proved my point of how they are overpriced if they purchasing from newegg they are going to have to pay a free and in order to make money of that fee they sell it to you at a higher price, make sense?
> 
> Plus why do you need two videocards? I don't think any games require that much power.


Price: 3000

i need two vid cards for my maximum performance. duh lol


----------



## Redeye3323

Processor: Intel Core i7 960 3.2GHz (Quad Core)

*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115216&cm_re=core_i7-_-19-115-216-_-Product*

Motherboard: ASUS Rampage II Extreme (Intel X58 Chipset) (Supports Triple SLI or CrossFire)

_*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=ASUS_Rampage_II-_-13-131-371-_-Product*_

System Memory: 6GB DDR3 1600MHz Digital Storm Certified Performance Series

_*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0227365&cm_re=ddr3_6gb-_-20-227-365-_-Product*_

Power Supply: 1000W Corsair (Dual/Triple/Quad SLI Compatible)

_*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007&Tpk=Corsair 1000W*_

Hard Drive Set 1: Operating System: 1x (500GB Western Digital (16MB Cache) (7200 RPM) (SATA)

Hard Drive Set 2: Multimedia\Data: 1x (1TB Seagate/Hitachi/Western Digital (7200 RPM) (32MB Cache) (SATA) (Extreme Speed)

*2x 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=1_tb_hard_drive-_-22-136-284-_-Product*

Video Card: 2x CrossFire Dual (ATI Radeon HD 5870 1GB)

*2x

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1345&cm_re=radeon_5870-_-14-121-345-_-Product*

Sound Card: Integrated Motherboard Audio

Extreme Cooling: H20: Stage 6: Sub-Zero LCS Dual Loop: CPU & Dual SLI/CrossFire Video Cards

Not sure about this, for someone else to recommend...

Chassis Airflow: Standard Factory Chassis Fans


http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2007/11/supercooled_cpu_case.html

Try that on for airflow 

Case below has good airflow and is a nice looking case 

*CASE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043&cm_re=Antec-_-11-129-043-_-Product*


All that I have listed adds up to $2359.91 and you get more hard drive space and a better case.


----------



## Firebolt059

What kind of place would i need to go to have them build it for me? would best buy work?


----------



## Redeye3323

Firebolt059 said:


> What kind of place would i need to go to have them build it for me? would best buy work?


Try asking around at the local IT places and see if they are willing to do it and how much it would cost you.

I hope you understand that I put a lot of effort into finding those parts for you as I didn't want you to be ripped off.

If you buy the parts then they all come with warranty I think and you'll be saving a lot... Just wait for someone to suggest some more cooling (you made need it but you will still save $400-$600

Do you see now why we've been trying to warn you about overcharging...


----------



## Firebolt059

Redeye3323 said:


> Try asking around at the local IT places and see if they are willing to do it and how much it would cost you.


What are some local IT places? i really do not know of any besides Best Buy (it that is one)


----------



## Zealex

Redeye got here while I was away. D:. Well now do you believe that prebuilt systems are overpriced? Best buy wouldn't work, they don't know a thing. Know any local computer stores? Go visit them and ask if you brought in some parts how much would it be to have it assembled for you. I was personally build it myself, ask some hardware techies about that as they would give you a much better answer than I would.

I personally would only get one 5870, two just creates more heat so you need to spend more on cooling and you have to cool something that you will never feel the full potential of. I think you could make a top notch computer for around 1,500. Max ram you really need is 4gb, I never seen a game demand for me.


----------



## ebackhus

Firebolt059 said:


> Price: 3000
> 
> i need two vid cards for my maximum performance. duh lol


Please tell me you're kidding. 2x power consumption and 2x price for MAYBE 20% increase in performance?


----------



## Firebolt059

Guys, i just want to say that im sorry for not taking your advise and being mean and everything. I guess i never looked into it.


----------



## Zealex

Apology excepted :smile: 

Thought take our advice, get one card ebackhus is right you really don't get much more power and you get not much for your money. If you want a more powerful card than the 5870 then I'd wait for nvidias gtx300 series which should be more powerful but pricey. Real pricey..


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Look, we are trying to help you since you are a member of our forum, so no apology is ever needed. I want to add also, that there is no greater thrill in computing that putting your own together (you can do it) and then using that rig. It is exciting if you are up to the challenge and with the right parts, we can help you do that right here on the forum. You have to make that decision.


----------



## Wrench97

Custom Build at a good local PC shop may be your best choice, you get the best of both, quality parts, the ability to choose what you want, and a warranty. It will cost more then doing it your self but less the a Alienware of Compatible spec.


----------



## Firebolt059

i called the Best Buy Geek Squad and they said they could come to my house and put the PC together in front of me. The guy on the other end named Reggie said that it would cost 149.99 for the total. that includes them coming to my house, putting everything together and going back. what do you guys think?


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Because of the lack of skill level in most of the Geek Squad crews (they hire some kids most of the time that don't know what they are doing), I would check with a local shop as a first step before you decide. You will get better quality if you do that and it will work when you get it done. A real gamble with geek squad.


----------



## Firebolt059

Tumbleweed36 said:


> I would check with a local shop as a first step before you decide. You will get better quality if you do that and it will work when you get it done.


ok like what kind of shop? Would a computer repair shop work with building PC's?


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Yes, if you have more than one nearby, go check a couple out to see what they can do for you.


----------



## Firebolt059

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Yes, if you have more than one nearby, go check a couple out to see what they can do for you.


Ok, i will look into that


----------



## Wrench97

A lot of them do, talk to few either by phone or walk in and ask, just stay away from chain stores like Best Buy or Staples etc.


----------



## Firebolt059

I did some Google searching and came up with this: http://www.computerrepairservicesusa.com/. has anyone heard or done business with them? are they good?

They have an A- with the BBB. Check for yourself: 

http://www.bbb.org/boston/business-...air/geeks-mobile-usa-in-somerville-ma-116125/


----------



## Zealex

I never heard of them. The geeksquad is a lil overpriced, see if you can find some friend who maybe knows a thing or two about computers?


----------



## bruiser

I asked at a local computer shop how much they charged to assemble a pc. The owner said $75.


----------



## Firebolt059

bruiser said:


> I asked at a local computer shop how much they charged to assemble a pc. The owner said $75.


what was the name of that store? what some names of good places that will build my PC?


----------



## Zealex

Yeah that is a lot better than 149.99 I remember someone on the games team posted a pic of a geek squad setup for a ps3, I forgot who it was anyways thats not the case the fact is was (way) overpriced. 

I think finding someone who can assemble your pc may take some time, I know you are excited about your new pc but haste makes waste, and the devil laughs when you rush. Do some research within your area compare prices, you will probably be surprised of how many pc stores are in your area like local ones. They may not be in your town, maybe a 15 min drive. Try googling them on yellowbook or something, call them ask them if they build comps and what's the price. Just take your time, it's better to take your time and get the best deal rather then just find something and take it.


----------



## Firebolt059

Zealex said:


> I think finding someone who can assemble your pc may take some time, I know you are excited about your new pc but haste makes waste, and the devil laughs when you rush. Do some research within your area compare prices, you will probably be surprised of how many pc stores are in your area like local ones. They may not be in your town, maybe a 15 min drive. Try googling them on yellowbook or something, call them ask them if they build comps and what's the price. Just take your time, it's better to take your time and get the best deal rather then just find something and take it.


What should i type in on yellowbook?


----------



## Zealex

Computer store, I think yellowbook has them. Just trying being resourceful type in google "computer stores in x area" x being your town/zip code.


----------



## Firebolt059

Zealex said:


> Computer store, I think yellowbook has them. Just trying being resourceful type in google "computer stores in x area" x being your town/zip code.


Dude. thank you so much for saving a lot of $$. Thank you everyone


----------



## Zealex

No problem but I don't think I deserve credit I think the others in here deserve the real thanks. If you have anything else just post back if you feel everything is solved then please mark this thread as solved. Even if you mark this as solved you can always post back, or start a new thread if you can't find this one  .


----------



## Firebolt059

is it ok if a computer store is not on the bbb's site?


----------



## ebackhus

Not all stores are on the BBB site. Even then you can't always trust the BBB. The store my wife works in does excellent work and isn't listed. Some places are given good ratings by people who really don't know that there are better (sometimes MUCH better) options available.


----------



## Redeye3323

Zealex said:


> No problem but I don't think I deserve credit I think the others in here deserve the real thanks. If you have anything else just post back if you feel everything is solved then please mark this thread as solved. Even if you mark this as solved you can always post back, or start a new thread if you can't find this one  .


You deserve as much Credit as all of team Zealex, we all helped and I for one am glad that you have seen through all these fake "promises" and "ratings" that these companies use to get lots of money from you. Hope you like your new PC when it get built Firebolt


----------



## Firebolt059

ebackhus said:


> Not all stores are on the BBB site. Even then you can't always trust the BBB. The store my wife works in does excellent work and isn't listed. Some places are given good ratings by people who really don't know that there are better (sometimes MUCH better) options available.


Then how do i know if a Computer repair shop is good?


----------



## Redeye3323

Ask how many systems they have built before and what precautions they take when building a PC...

Post back here and we can tell you if they are good or not...


----------



## Phædrus241

Unfortunately that isn't always sufficient to tell if they're honest or not. However, building a computer is quite simple and it would be difficult for anyone who's built at least one or two to screw it up. The only way they could take advantage of you is if they try to levy fees on top of the cost of components+assembly.


----------



## Zealex

When you contact them, ask if they will use parts you bring in or you have to buy parts from them. Buying parts from them can be a bit risky as they may not be top notch brand.


----------



## Firebolt059

Well here is one local shop: http://www.eastvalleycomputers.net/

i called and Dave said it would cost 199.99 to have them build it for me, install antivirus and the latest updates and make sure it works great. what do you guys think?

I will call a few more and ask. will post back soon.


----------



## Firebolt059

Called Big byte computers: www.bigbytepc.net the guy on the other end named Nick said it would cost 139.99. it included everything in my post above.


----------



## Zealex

Well the 139.99 seems the cheapest. 199.99 to install updates, set it up and test it? Honestly I could see that max being 70 dollars. Is not hard to install anti-virus and update windows. Try finding something cheaper...139.99 is still to much IMO.


----------



## Firebolt059

well i guess Big Byte Computers is the best of the 2. Nick on the other end said i would have to bring the parts there and it would take about 2 to 2.5 hours for them to build it. He said they only use skilled technicians and anti static stuff (whatever that is) and they install all latest drivers, latest updates and antivirus and they test it to make sure everything works correctly.


----------



## Zealex

We can help you do that, it's not hard to install a driver just download click install hit okay reboot then your computer works great! Windows update can be found by going to windows update and clicking windows update which you will have to do anyways, it also has a update reminder before you shut the pc off.
2.5 hours is a waste of time. You really want to sit there for 2+ hours so they can make your computer in a "safe" room.

Honestly if I were you I'd look around on how to build it. Don't be scared to, it's not a scary task. Plus when you build a computer you become curious you learn something and that something can save you 70 bucks. These prices you show me are ridiculous.

Oh yeah see if you can get it built without an OS. Maybe that will make it cheaper and faster os takes a bit to install.


----------



## Firebolt059

Zealex said:


> Honestly if I were you I'd look around on how to build it. Don't be scared to, it's not a scary task. Plus when you build a computer you become curious you learn something and that something can save you 70 bucks. These prices you show me are ridiculous.


Well.... maybe i will look into it.... i dont know


----------



## Redeye3323

Sounds good (static can kill a PC part when building but they make sure that it doesn't happen with proper equipment)...

Make sure they install a good AV - not norton or mcaffey...


----------



## Wrench97

Not really I get $150 to assemble and setup install updates and fine tune, you're looking at 2.5-3 hrs plus I handle any issues that may pop up.


----------



## Redeye3323

that price seems decent for a build...


----------



## ebackhus

I charge just $45 + parts when building. I use the same precautions as any respectable tech and have it done in less than an hour. I don't charge for updates and such because I don't actually do anything beyond click a few times to start it. From there it's all automated.


----------



## Redeye3323

ebackhus said:


> I charge just $45 + parts when building. I use the same precautions as any respectable tech and have it done in less than an hour. I don't charge for updates and such because I don't actually do anything beyond click a few times to start it. From there it's all automated.


Your a good guy then if you are offering to do it at that price, you must get a lot of revenue from it as lots of people would go for your cheap rates...


----------



## ebackhus

My time may be valuable but then again I have a low overhead. It's just a matter of finding customers sometimes! Many people here think that Best Buy is *THE* authority on computers and *THE* place to get them fixed.


----------



## Redeye3323

ebackhus said:


> My time may be valuable but then again I have a low overhead. It's just a matter of finding customers sometimes! Many people here think that Best Buy is *THE* authority on computers and *THE* place to get them fixed.


Isn't there any legal requirement for building up PCs?

I am still at school (well, College) so I am losing money all the time to transportation and food (lunch basically) and if I could make money that would be awesome...


----------



## McNinja

There isn't a legal requirement as far as I'm concerned or we would *HAVE* to build our PC's at shops.


----------



## Redeye3323

Mcninjaguy said:


> There isn't a legal requirement as far as I'm concerned or we would *HAVE* to build our PC's at shops.


I meant accepting money to make PCs for others.

Do we need any certification or anything to build PCs for money or can we do it without that need?


----------



## Wrench97

England, Canada & the US all have different laws in the Case of the US it can be different form state to state, city to city and of course Uncle Sam has to make sure he gets his share of any profits involved.


----------



## Redeye3323

What about England then?


----------



## Wrench97

We need to hear from someone that does it in the UK.


----------



## sbsp417

Mcninjaguy said:


> The part I hate about both is that when you choose which video card you want, you can either go for a slower for GTX 260 or for double the price of the actual video card you can get one 5870 for like $600 more than a GTX 260 where in real life a GTX costs around $200 and a 5870 costs around $400.
> 
> EVGA GTX 260
> $215
> 
> HIS Radeon 5870
> $400
> 
> Now go compare them to the overpriced parts at either site. I can't vote for either even if I won the lottery I still would not waste my money like that. I could buy a dozen games without spending the money on either corporation.


You sure, I just tried and it was $261 to go from a 260 to a 5870....


----------



## squigglethecow

I am an alienware owner, and its crud. 

I've replaced nearly every part that alienware put in for one reason or another. Largest waste of money ever.


----------



## Redeye3323

squigglethecow said:


> I am an alienware owner, and its crud.
> 
> I've replaced nearly every part that alienware put in for one reason or another. Largest waste of money ever.


Proves our point, building is far better then Buying...


----------



## ickymay

I build in the UK , I would normally charge you £75.00 for a basic build install and setup to spec including all software fully up to date, with two short callouts built in over the first month, for anything extra not factored into the original, and to check the systems working well and being maintained. I would also come out over that first two months and fix anything I had built free of charge. After that we are into a years guarantee on my labour and whatever guarantees that go with the parts from the manufacturers.

anything above that would have to be factored in and re quoted.

I have done this over this past fifteen years with no issues.

I have never been asked for certification on my builds just simple guarantees they will work, and I am unaware of any laws that govern competency ?


----------



## Redeye3323

ickymay said:


> I build in the UK , I would normally charge you £75.00 for a basic build install and setup to spec including all software fully up to date, with two short callouts built in over the first month, for anything extra not factored into the original, and to check the systems working well and being maintained. I would also come out over that first two months and fix anything I had built free of charge. After that we are into a years guarantee on my labour and whatever guarantees that go with the parts from the manufacturers.
> 
> anything above that would have to be factored in and re quoted.
> 
> I have done this over this past fifteen years with no issues.
> 
> I have never been asked for certification on my builds just simple guarantees they will work, and I am unaware of any laws that govern competency ?


Thanks for telling me that mate. That was very informative...


----------



## ickymay

Redeye3323 said:


> Thanks for telling me that mate. That was very informative...


glad that helped :laugh:

I would say building is always better than buying prebuilt for a few different reasons .......

the most obvious is quality of components and upgradeability of your system later on it's life

Big companies build with a known quantity spec that has little or no headroom and components like ram are value ram with cheaper components specific to the build date governed by the prices of metal at the time, so they know that the PSU will last at least a year with the hardware it's working with but adding anything else might strain it's ability to cope etc

prebuilt systems are often quite competitive for possibly a year but soon become outdated and are difficult to upgrade anymore.
remembering that up until now computer hardware advances and does a years growth in about 3 months so if your computer was a car it would we be 4yrs old after a chronological year :normal:

building your own system I tend to advise people to buy a top quality motherboard that is capable of the highest speeds available at the time, and a decent PSU if they plan to upgrade. Then I will always use branded ram of a medium speed and size for it's time and the same for the CPU. This means that after another 12 - 18 months or so they can upgrade to the fastest processor for their motherboard when they are cheaper and the same for the ram ........

i.e. buy a ddr3 mobo and fit decent ddr 2 ram then upgrade to faster ddr3 and more quantity at a later date.

I personally like to do a full build that will last around 5 years which means most of my customers feel like they have had value for money. They start out as medium speed computers that cope well then shift to fast almost cutting edge computers about 18 months after everyone else when everyone is moving onto the next tech, and wind down their working lives as a solid workhorse that get things done but lack one or two of the capabilities of the latest tech.

If however you plan on buying a PC then chucking it away after a year or so and getting another then a prebuilt can quite often do the job nicely, but this will always work out as expensive


----------



## ebackhus

ickymay said:


> glad that helped :laugh:
> 
> I would say building is always better than buying prebuilt for a few different reasons .......
> 
> the most obvious is quality of components and upgradeability of your system later on it's life
> 
> Big companies build with a known quantity spec that has little or no headroom and components like ram are value ram with cheaper components specific to the build date governed by the prices of metal at the time, so they know that the PSU will last at least a year with the hardware it's working with but adding anything else might strain it's ability to cope etc
> 
> prebuilt systems are often quite competitive for possibly a year but soon become outdated and are difficult to upgrade anymore.
> remembering that up until now computer hardware advances and does a years growth in about 3 months so if your computer was a car it would we be 4yrs old after a chronological year :normal:
> 
> building your own system I tend to advise people to buy a top quality motherboard that is capable of the highest speeds available at the time, and a decent PSU if they plan to upgrade. Then I will always use branded ram of a medium speed and size for it's time and the same for the CPU. This means that after another 12 - 18 months or so they can upgrade to the fastest processor for their motherboard when they are cheaper and the same for the ram ........
> 
> i.e. buy a ddr3 mobo and fit decent ddr 2 ram then upgrade to faster ddr3 and more quantity at a later date.
> 
> I personally like to do a full build that will last around 5 years which means most of my customers feel like they have had value for money. They start out as medium speed computers that cope well then shift to fast almost cutting edge computers about 18 months after everyone else when everyone is moving onto the next tech, and wind down their working lives as a solid workhorse that get things done but lack one or two of the capabilities of the latest tech.
> 
> If however you plan on buying a PC then chucking it away after a year or so and getting another then a prebuilt can quite often do the job nicely, but this will always work out as expensive


Well said!


----------



## Redeye3323

ickymay said:


> glad that helped :laugh:
> 
> I would say building is always better than buying prebuilt for a few different reasons .......
> 
> the most obvious is quality of components and upgradeability of your system later on it's life
> 
> Big companies build with a known quantity spec that has little or no headroom and components like ram are value ram with cheaper components specific to the build date governed by the prices of metal at the time, so they know that the PSU will last at least a year with the hardware it's working with but adding anything else might strain it's ability to cope etc
> 
> prebuilt systems are often quite competitive for possibly a year but soon become outdated and are difficult to upgrade anymore.
> remembering that up until now computer hardware advances and does a years growth in about 3 months so if your computer was a car it would we be 4yrs old after a chronological year :normal:
> 
> building your own system I tend to advise people to buy a top quality motherboard that is capable of the highest speeds available at the time, and a decent PSU if they plan to upgrade. Then I will always use branded ram of a medium speed and size for it's time and the same for the CPU. This means that after another 12 - 18 months or so they can upgrade to the fastest processor for their motherboard when they are cheaper and the same for the ram ........
> 
> i.e. buy a ddr3 mobo and fit decent ddr 2 ram then upgrade to faster ddr3 and more quantity at a later date.
> 
> I personally like to do a full build that will last around 5 years which means most of my customers feel like they have had value for money. They start out as medium speed computers that cope well then shift to fast almost cutting edge computers about 18 months after everyone else when everyone is moving onto the next tech, and wind down their working lives as a solid workhorse that get things done but lack one or two of the capabilities of the latest tech.
> 
> If however you plan on buying a PC then chucking it away after a year or so and getting another then a prebuilt can quite often do the job nicely, but this will always work out as expensive


Very well said and informative, I hope people read this...

Just one questions, i didn't think your could fit DDR2 RAM in a DDR3 motherboard...

Also, nowadays DDR2 RAM is more expensive as most makers have switched to DDR3 so isn't it worth going DDR3...

Cheers mate,
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## Wrench97

Dual ram slot boards are out there, like this Asrock board > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157137

Not something I'm personally a big fan of though.


----------



## Redeye3323

wrench97 said:


> Dual ram slot boards are out there, like this Asrock board > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157137
> 
> Not something I'm personally a big fan of though.


I have DDR3 RAM anyway so I am not going to switch, I was just Curious...


----------



## ickymay

Redeye3323 said:


> Very well said and informative, I hope people read this...
> 
> Just one questions, i didn't think your could fit DDR2 RAM in a DDR3 motherboard...
> 
> Also, nowadays DDR2 RAM is more expensive as most makers have switched to DDR3 so isn't it worth going DDR3...
> 
> Cheers mate,
> Redeye3323 :wave:


good point and yes your right bad example by me as ddr2 ram is keyed differently than dd3 to prevent mismatch :normal:

I can't edit my original but it should read


> i.e. buy a ddr3 mobo and fit *decent* ddr 3 ram then upgrade to *faster* ddr3 and more quantity at a later date.


----------



## Redeye3323

Thanks ickymay for that info, I will keep it in mind


----------

